
Elon Musk: “Why Owen Thomas Is Silicon Valley’s Jayson Blair” - peter123
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/11/elon-musk-why-owen-thomas-is-silicon-valleys-jayson-blair/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
Elite
Elon, it's lonely at the top but it's jam-packed at the bottom. I would
recommend that now that you've set the record straight, you no longer publicly
respond to this individual, even if his continued insults and biased reporting
negatively impact you or your company. Your performance speaks for itself.

This individual thrives on your energy and your attention. Let him rot. I'm
sure he wasn't the first and he won't be the last.

